# ISP or my network?



## barefootjeremy (Oct 4, 2005)

Im hoping someone here can help me. Ive spent too many hours with my ISP Comcast trying to figure things out and they wont send someone for 10 days! 

Basically, we have a small network of 50 computers split through 2 large hubs and a few extentions. We had a dsl modem for 4 years, but it recently kept 'freezing' and we'd have to reboot it. 

We replaced the modem with a newer one, SMC 8013WG-CCR, and also had our ISP move the cable line into our new electrical room. 

This modem now freezes randomly and I dont know why...Theres not much on the system log. just an occasional:
Level:warning, Content:Map Reject - Downstream Traffic Flow Not Mapped to BPI+ SAID

anyone know what could be causing this?

Ive seemingly ruled out the modem by getting a new one.
is 50 CPU to many for one modem to handle?
:4-dontkno 



Downstream Channel
Downstream Frequency 735000000 Hz
Lock Status Locked
Modulation 256 QAM
Symbol Rate 5.360537 Msym/sec
Downstream Power 2.7 dBmV
SNR 34.308 dB

Upstream Channel
Upstream Frequency 25328000 Hz
Lock Status Locked
Modulation QPSK
Symbol Rate 2560000 sym/sec
Upstream Power 45.8 dBmV
Channel ID 2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have DSL through Comcast? FYI, the SMC 8013WG is a DOCSIS cable modem/router, you appear to really have cable broadband.

I'm suspecting that you may be overloading the capability of the NAT layer in your modem/router. I think you need to consider a plain DOCSIS modem and a better router for the NAT layer with larger translation tables and more memory.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

My take is get the standard, stand alone modem the cable company recommends and then build from there. Many of the cable companies are upgrading due to Verizon FIOS competition and in the process causing modems to require replacment or constant reboots. Part of the reboots are required after maintenance upgrades and network changes that are going on almost every night in some areas. 

I never purchase combined boxes, troubleshooting is tough and when 1 part fails you need to replace and reconfigre many more sections of the network.

JamesO


----------



## barefootjeremy (Oct 4, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I'm suspecting that you may be overloading the capability of the NAT layer in your modem/router. I think you need to consider a plain DOCSIS modem and a better router for the NAT layer with larger translation tables and more memory.


I dont know much, but there isnt even any NAT settings when I log into the modem to configure things. It has a tab, but no settings to change. We used to have a regular modem for years routed thru a linksys, but it froze as well. So it seems to happen regardless of the modems used.

Is there any way it could be their installation? (cables, connections)
Or is the solution simply a better router? 

The problem with the new modem is that its a gateway built-in, and was acting weird when I plugged it into the router. So its just routing through built-in. Can I turn the gateway function off in the modem, then try plugging back into our linksys?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest you contact SMC and see what they have to say. I don't know if you can bypass the internal NAT layer, but I'd be curious what they say about the errors you're getting. :smile:

BTW, the errors seem to indicate that the DOCSIS modem is having trouble communicating with the ISP, so perhaps this could be a line quality issue.


----------



## barefootjeremy (Oct 4, 2005)

johnwill said:


> perhaps this could be a line quality issue.


Thats what Im guessing since they moved the lines 2 weeks ago.
I cant convince ANYONE at my ISP, Comcast, that they possibly did a bad installation. And they wont come out to check their mistake without chraging. 

Comcast has been my worst experience ever. Id even say HP & Sony tech support are better than comcast. they all suck imho. I havent talked to ONE person who knows anything about: my account, prev. conversations, modems, internet, or anything else. They just seem to wait on the line for you and reply with "theres nothing we can do" or "we can send someone to fix our mistake for $50"

So with all my hours on the phone (talking to supervisors only through someone else!) im switching our ISP and see if that solves our issues. 

sure im upset. c'mon comcast, whats the point of giving me refrence #'s when you cant look them up when I call back! or promise a call back in 24hrs with no response?!?!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had Comcast out a number of times, and I've never been charged. I'm stunned that any ISP would be so bad when there are competitive options for the users.

If they moved the lines and the problem started happening, it seems pretty obvious where the problem is.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

barefootjeremy said:


> I cant convince ANYONE at my ISP, Comcast, that they possibly did a bad installation. And they wont come out to check their mistake without charging.
> 
> Comcast has been my worst experience ever. Id even say HP & Sony tech support are better than comcast. they all suck imho. I havent talked to ONE person who knows anything about: my account, prev. conversations, modems, internet, or anything else. They just seem to wait on the line for you and reply with "theres nothing we can do" or "we can send someone to fix our mistake for $50"
> 
> sure im upset. c'mon comcast, whats the point of giving me refrence #'s when you cant look them up when I call back! or promise a call back in 24hrs with no response?!?!


 The cable modem you have indicates you are or used to be a comcast commercial customer. there is never a fee as long as it is related to the modem. and if you are not commercial they will not prioritize your repair time unless you are completely offline.
When they give you a reference number its either from commercial (and is 6 digits) or its from residential (starts with CR0 ..) or its from a sales/order person (9 digits). and if you callback and talk to someone in a department other than you did originally, they wont find your reference number.
And comcast is very unlikely to call you back, thats why they gave you the reference number, the conversation was over and the ref.# is in case you want to callback about it.

50 computers online through a SMC modem is alot. try going to a comcast office nearby and inquire if they give cisco modems, the Rep's on the phone will not know if a cisco is available. Otherwise a standard docsis modem with no router is best (unless you require a static ip). The static IPs comcast gives out nowadays are routable, and will bypass the NAT in the smc.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd like to hear the explanation of how a static IP addresses "bypasses" the NAT layer.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

it is about firmware. the SMC is a modem + router combo. it will have a wan ip of ex:24.x.x.1 and would normally give your computer an internal ip of 10.x.x.x. dsl & cable companies have 'routable' ip addresses, means that the SMC has firmware that knows to operate now only as a standard docsis modem (when using the static ip from the isp), your computer recieves an IP of 24.x.x.2. like a network bridge so im told


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, it's a special piece of equipment. That makes more sense, :smile:


----------



## Dartmanrod (Oct 21, 2005)

barefootjeremy said:


> Comcast has been my worst experience ever.


I have had a Comcast problem since August 8th and have a post on this forum right now about it.
Comcast Cable Modem Problem 
I have learned through over 50 calls now that the call center has about 1000 people working during peak hours and their skill ranges from "kitchen houswife-looking-for-a-second-job" to "former-linesman-looking-to-retire". It is a crap shoot when you call. I learned that there is only so much they can do according to the script they are given.


barefootjeremy said:


> I havent talked to ONE person who knows anything about: my account, prev. conversations, modems, internet, or anything else. They just seem to wait on the line for you and reply with "theres nothing we can do" or "we can send someone to fix our mistake for $50"


Given the size of the company (Comcast) I only received one call back throughout my dealings with them. Comcast Cable Modem Problem I received much better results locating our nearest local office and going there and talking to someone in person. The local office is where the technicians are scheduled and where they decide who's problems are going to be addressed on any given day.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My experience with Comcast is that if you ever manage to get the ear of someone remotely technically competent, they will usually solve the problem. Once I found a guy that actually understood what I was talking about on problems, the rest was easy. :smile:


----------



## barefootjeremy (Oct 4, 2005)

*update*

sorry, I have so many diff. forum sites, I forgot about this one. It didnt email me that anyone posted! I'll be checking here 1st from now on!

I dont know anything about cable, but I do try and use logic. Anyways...



> My take is get the standard, stand alone modem the cable company recommends and then build from there.


I want to try this one, but comcast guys shrug thier shoulders at getting another modem besides the smc do-it-all.



> try going to a comcast office nearby


I shouldnt have to resort to this, but will if I have to as last resort. 
-Maybe they could pay me for coming out to fix my problem. :grin: 



> I'd be curious what they say about the errors you're getting.


The answer is NOTHING! Literally, they wait there with nothing to say when I ask them if there is someone who can tell me what the modem error log or T3 timeout means.

So its now 5 weeks and ive been gone a lot, but my company has taken the following actions (only because comcast is our only option!): 

We changed our account status thru billing dept. to 'commercial'. Apparently we were under 'business'/residential. That has stopped the insane transfers and we at least get to the right department! 

Comcast sent out 2 guys who didnt know anything, called their managers, and I told them to check their end because we've spent countless hours (trust me) eliminating our end(one computer + one modem + one cable line = downtime).

Ive still yet to find out IF any poles, lines, boxes, whatever were checked and promised serveral calls back by 3 different managers and 5 different tech support from different 'tier levels'. Never got a call and still wondering if they are gonna check their end of things.

All the hours we've spent is ridiculous. I shouldnt have to hurt my brain fixing this problem. I dont know cable! They should! They should have the answers instead of me telling them what to try. Its sad. But we have to use them for internet!!!!! :sayno: 

It will be a contest to see which comcast worker can fix the problem. Ill keep you posted.


you guys sound like experts...any of you live in LA? :wink:


----------



## barefootjeremy (Oct 4, 2005)

comcast sending out two 'normal' modems tommorrow...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That will certainly simplify the issues involved. :smile:


----------



## barefootjeremy (Oct 4, 2005)

*unsolved mysteries*

I guess we'll never find out why because we are getting dsl.

Apparently, after speaking to several managers at verizon and insisting that everyone else can get dsl in our area, they realized we are in range, they just couldnt trace our phone lines because they were t1!

So we are adding a line and getting dsl to hopefully cure our internet woes. Im ready for fresh tech support blood anyways. thanks all for your support.


----------

